# Maggette still unhappy?



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

> One of the few hopes the Sixers might have to make a significant addition lies in Los Angeles, where forward Corey Maggette continues to chafe at his sixth-man role.
> 
> *Maggette, sources say, wasn't pleased when the Clippers signed free agent Tim Thomas to replace the departed Vladimir Radmanovic, who signed with the Lakers. With Radmanovic out of the picture, Maggette apparently hoped he'd return to the starting lineup, and reclaim the 26 minutes per game that Radmanovic played last season.*
> But for $24 million over four seasons, *Thomas is going to start in Los Angeles.* So it's likely that Maggette and his agent would like to move his remaining three years and $21 million elsewhere. (That's not the Clippers' problem, of course, and it doesn't mean they'd be interested in a trade, regardless of whether Maggette is happy.)


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/15047156.htm


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thomas is going to start? I really have to question that quote. I see TT coming off the bench.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Thomas is going to start? I really have to question that quote. I see TT coming off the bench.


same here. plus maggette has been injured most of the season. oh man i dont know whats going on.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

maggette whines too much about everything. i sort of just tune him out now. not like he can do anything anyways cuz mike d will either make him play off the bench or not at all. i have never heard elton brand complain, even yet, quoted for anything. and he's the superstar of the team and maggette is....not even close. he needs to just shut the f up


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> ...i have never heard elton brand complain, even yet, quoted for anything. and he's the superstar of the team ...


*Elton has never had anything to complain about!!!*

He's untouchable as the team superstar --- no matter what Dunleavy thinks he wants to do with him. He has never been asked to come in off the bench.

Can you name an instance when Elton could have complained about his playing time and didn't? NO!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is just people talking that have no idea of the situation. This is a report coming from all the way in Philly. There is no way that TT starts over Maggette. For one they need TTs size off the bench and Dunleavy isn't going to ask TT to start at the 3 and guard smaller and quicker players on a nightly basis. So this is just people starting **** so their team and have a chance at getting Corey, but it ain't happening.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> *Elton has never had anything to complain about!!!*
> 
> He's untouchable as the team superstar --- no matter what Dunleavy thinks he wants to do with him. He has never been asked to come in off the bench.
> 
> Can you name an instance when Elton could have complained about his playing time and didn't? NO!


wat i meant by complaining was about his teammates or the coaching staff or watever. he's not very vocal as the team leader, unlike cassell. which is one of the reasons why he's my favorite player. very hardworking without any lip. any coach's dream. maggette on the other hand, has been whining about his playing time, coming off the bench, even dunleavy, and now, the signing of TT. he hasnt proved to management that he's consistently productive nor healthy, thus he has no right to be complaining this much. maggette hasnt learned his role on the team, but qross has. and that's why he's starting for the clips.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wat i meant by complaining was about his teammates or the coaching staff or watever. he's not very vocal as the team leader, unlike cassell. which is one of the reasons why he's my favorite player. very hardworking without any lip. any coach's dream. maggette on the other hand, has been whining about his playing time, coming off the bench, even dunleavy, and now, the signing of TT. he hasnt proved to management that he's consistently productive nor healthy, thus he has no right to be complaining this much. maggette hasnt learned his role on the team, but qross has. and that's why he's starting for the clips.


I'm calling total BS on this article. Sources... where? from last season maybe?

And most of the Maggette-haters have a very shaky use of the word "whine". *He says he doesn't like coming off the bench, but he'll have to accept coming off the bench.*... that's it. That's all he ever said. Where's the whining? Did he demand to start? Did he demand to be traded? Did he refuse to play? Nobody on the team ever turned on Maggette for a moment, theres a good reason for that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> I'm calling total BS on this article. Sources... where? from last season maybe?
> 
> And most of the Maggette-haters have a very shaky use of the word "whine". *He says he doesn't like coming off the bench, but he'll have to accept coming off the bench.*... that's it. That's all he ever said. Where's the whining? Did he demand to start? Did he demand to be traded? Did he refuse to play? Nobody on the team ever turned on Maggette for a moment, theres a good reason for that.


I agree. 

The author also justifies TT starting just because he has more money left on his contract. Where is the logic behind that? I don't think Maggette has to worry about TT taking his spot, rather he needs to look at Ross who took his spot.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing new in this except for the TT stuff. Maggette said it himself last season that he wasn't happy not starting, but he's willing to accept any role that helps the team win. He's entitled to what he feels, and he's never sulked on court (or off court) for that matter, in any situation. That's about the sum of it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Like Weasel said, the TT signing really doesn't effect Maggette's role that much as I see TT mostly playing the 4|5, and SOMETIMES the 3. Maggette needs to EARN his starting role back from Ross, not battle TT for the starting spot, because none of those two will start until they out play Ross in the scrimmages, pre-season, practice or whatever it may be. No surprise that this is put out by the Phila paper hoping to start some problems in the Clippers lockroom and front office just to lowball Maggette's value.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I like the point about Maggette having to earn his starting spot. Maggette is a great athelete- I don't see why he can't improve his defense. Maggette's always been a hard worker, but I hope the need to earn the starting spot pushes him further and brings his game up to another level.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm, lets wait and see till the pre-season, lets see who plays the best, and i think whoever plays the best should start, and whoever does not start should just shut up and take it like a professional

..as for Elton, man, he is my favorite player in the league man, how he carries himself, his humility, him just working on the court, not show boating, just getting the job done, i hope he never says anything that will make me think less of him cuz he is #1 on my favorite all time Clippers :biggrin: and Nba Players :biggrin:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

In Minny board there was some talking about Maggette... Would you Clippers fans take Ricky Davis for him?


----------



## nicklebee (Apr 18, 2005)

Zuca said:


> In Minny board there was some talking about Maggette... Would you Clippers fans take Ricky Davis for him?



I like Maggs...But that is an interesting question..

I think yes I would take the trade.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nicklebee said:


> I like Maggs...But that is an interesting question..
> 
> I think yes I would take the trade.



the trade is not bad at all, however, i think that corey fills a need for our team. at 6'6" 225lbs, corey is a scoring sf, while at 6'7" 195lbs ricky is more of a shooting guard. i think that cassell/mobley/livingston/ewing/diaz have the backcourt covered. at sf we only have q ross and maggette, and maybe singleton? i say going by positional scarcity, we would be better off with corey.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ricky D is so volatile. I love his game but question his love for the game. Id rather have Maggs


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I think Ricky D could really help the Clips pick up their offense, but the cost to the Clippers team is too great. Ricky D, in spite of of his efforts to dispel his bad rep, still is very questionable in that department. No qualms against his game though.

I wish the Clips could have kept some one like Eddie House on the squad.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh wow Ricky Davis?? that would be a good trade, although i still have that recurring image of Ricky Davis bouncing the ball of the rim just to fill up his stat sheet haha
is this just a suggestion trade made in the minny forums or is their talks? source?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> oh wow Ricky Davis?? that would be a good trade, although i still have that recurring image of Ricky Davis bouncing the ball of the rim just to fill up his stat sheet haha
> is this just a suggestion trade made in the minny forums or is their talks? source?


That was great. He had to get his Triple Double. No one cared when Bob Sura did it. Maybe Ricky does get a bad rap


----------



## ClipperFan1026 (Nov 8, 2004)

Corey is just mad that while he was injured the clips turned into a playoff team. While he was out, his injury proved to the team and to the fans that Elton Brand was the best player on that team. Even when he did come back he wasnt putting up starters numbers or playing like one. Thomas is better than Maggette. If Maggette wants to leave LA, I have no problem with it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ClipperFan1026 said:


> Corey is just mad that while he was injured the clips turned into a playoff team. While he was out, his injury proved to the team and to the fans that Elton Brand was the best player on that team. Even when he did come back he wasnt putting up starters numbers or playing like one. Thomas is better than Maggette. If Maggette wants to leave LA, I have no problem with it.


uhh elton brand is indisputably the best player on the clips. forever. hands down. if clipper fans themselves didnt even realize that then they hopped on the wagon at the wrong time to give them that misconception. i wouldnt hesitate to be rid of maggette if he was having a negative effect on elton's game.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ClipperFan1026 said:


> Corey is just mad that while he was injured the clips turned into a playoff team. While he was out, his injury proved to the team and to the fans that Elton Brand was the best player on that team. Even when he did come back he wasnt putting up starters numbers or playing like one. Thomas is better than Maggette. If Maggette wants to leave LA, I have no problem with it.


Uh... there are so many things wrong about this post i don't really see where i can begin... but i'll try.

The clippers were undefeated with Corey at the beginning of the season... and better with him in the lineup, especially off the bench he was the best 6th man in the league next to maybe Alonzo Mourning. Elton has always been the rock for this team (and i'm pretty sure you're a new fan), no questions, even Corey would admit this at any point in his career. And he put up extremely good numbers coming off the bench, close to what he did as a starter last season... but in less minutes. Thomas never was or will be as good as Maggette, besides he's a combo forward, end of discussion there. And um... yeah you probably don't care much about what happens in L.A..... Just like i don't care what happens in Tulsa either.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

ClipperFan1026 said:


> Corey is just mad that while he was injured the clips turned into a playoff team. While he was out, his injury proved to the team and to the fans that Elton Brand was the best player on that team. Even when he did come back he wasnt putting up starters numbers or playing like one. Thomas is better than Maggette. If Maggette wants to leave LA, I have no problem with it.


Corey knew Brand was the best player of the team since the Duke days.
-Otherwise, he would be complaining that Brand is getting doubled the money as he is.

Corey is one of best players on the team. All because he had one bad season doesnt mean that he sucks now. He will come back even stronger this season, both on offense and defense; eventually winning the starting job again. If he does have his defense significantly better and he doesnt get his starting job back, Dunleavy is an idiot.

16ppg 5pg...thats starters stats...

Any NBA fan, will agree that Maggette is clearly better than Thomas.

Here are some stats...
-As a starter SF, 21.5ppg 6.2rpg 2.8apg 10.3fta(top 5 in fta)
-As a bench player, 15.7ppg 5rpg 1.6apg 6.7fta
-Before the big injury, 21.7ppg 5.5rpg 2.5apg 8.9fta
-After the big injury, 15.2ppg 5.1rpg 1.8apg 7.4fta

From looking at the stats, he's clearly a better player as a starter.....
-One thing interesting is that in 10 less mpg after his injury, he's still averaging 5rpg...so his rebounding seemed to improved
-Still averaging around 22 6 while EB's scoring greatly improved from 04-05


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

choiboi46 said:


> Corey knew Brand was the best player of the team since the Duke days.
> -Otherwise, he would be complaining that Brand is getting doubled the money as he is.
> 
> Corey is one of best players on the team. All because he had one bad season doesnt mean that he sucks now. He will come back even stronger this season, both on offense and defense; eventually winning the starting job again. If he does have his defense significantly better and he doesnt get his starting job back, Dunleavy is an idiot.
> ...


Thank you for saving time typing, all agreed, no arguments.


----------

